# Lambourn bash - aka the brummie bash re-located (updated)



## miles_hot (5 Jun 2010)

The date for the Lambourn bash is September 18th - the location is Lambourn. 

The guest list looks like:

*places*
Mark Sanger
Dusty Dave
Jenx - Possible = standby
Mikec
Ratwood & Sue
Bigsoftmoose
Richard Findley
The Shark
Paul M
Oakbear
DougB
PeterSk
liamscanlan
NikNak
Cornucopia

*Standby*

*dropped out*
Dannykaye (DougB driving)
Benchwayze

Mark Sanger has confirmed that he will demo as has Richard so the mysteries of the skew and fruit making will be revealed to us  DougB will perform his debut demonstration (supported by Oakbear) on Pen making. Chris (Ratwood) will be showing his flowers (hazel branches I think?).

Moose has sorted the lathe so we'll (hopefully) have an impressive block of cast iron, my perform and at least one other Demo lathe available.

Caroline will be sorting dinner (not with the same range as Paul has previously offered but I doubt there will be many complaints!) - if anyone has any intense dislikes / allergies etc this is a good time to mention it

I will send out PMs soon with directions etc - when you reply can you give me your real name and any food stuff.

I can't for the life of me remember when Paul's event kicked off - when do people want to start? 10:00 maybe - any objections?

Given the demos we've got does anyone else want to bring anything along / see or do anything else? Very happy to have too much to do rather than too little  Maybe Ratwood could demo the lovely flowers again - assuming this isn't getting old hat for you?

Miles


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Jun 2010)

At Birmingham I had somewhere to stop overnight but won't be able to do that at Swindon so I will have to bow out I'm afraid Miles, Good of you to do this though

Pete


----------



## cornucopia (5 Jun 2010)

i'd love to miles but a 4.5 hour round trip is my idea of hell-so i'm out.
its great that you've taken it on though


----------



## Steve Jones (5 Jun 2010)

Hi Miles

Glad you've been able to take this on but unfortunately I'm bowing out as well. This is mainly due to me being only 12 miles away from Paul. Also I'm off to Saundersfoot with the caravan on the 19th so I may not have spent the full day at Paul's anyway due to me getting the caravan ready.

Good luck with this event.

Steve


----------



## RATWOOD (5 Jun 2010)

we are in if you will have us


----------



## skeetoids (5 Jun 2010)

I'd love to come and meet you all but a 750+ mile round trip is a bit much!!!

Hope it's a great success.


----------



## wizer (5 Jun 2010)

The date is the killer for me. So I'm out also


----------



## mikec (5 Jun 2010)

I'm in Miles, its actually much closer for me     

Mike C


----------



## paulm (5 Jun 2010)

If you get any spare places Miles I'd love to come along.

Birmingham was a bit far but you're that much closer  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## big soft moose (5 Jun 2010)

Bodrighy":1csl5725 said:


> At Birmingham I had somewhere to stop overnight but won't be able to do that at Swindon so I will have to bow out I'm afraid Miles, Good of you to do this though
> 
> Pete



Miles - i'm in (naturally  ) however i'm on holiday that week, getting back that day so i may only make it for the latter part of the day.. depending on what time i get back


----------



## richburrow (5 Jun 2010)

Hello Miles
Nice one for putting your hat into the ring, fairplay.
I am going to pull out though, just down to the distance.
Cheers
Rich


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jun 2010)

I'm still up for it Miles. I'm quite happy to get swmbo cooking for the event as well. Also happy to collect people en route as well.


----------



## Paul.J (6 Jun 2010)

Miles.
Thank you for the invite but i will have to give it a miss this year.  
Have a great bash anyway


----------



## gasmansteve (6 Jun 2010)

Please take me off the `Reserve list` Miles thanks just a bit too far to travel. Well done for taking over from Paul J though :lol: 
Regards
Steve (gasmansteve)


----------



## Jenx (6 Jun 2010)

Hi Miles ... how close are you to an airport ? ... Pauls was fine and easy for me last time.. if you're not too far from one, I'll be ok ( rent a car ).. maybe you could let me know when you get a minute ! 

All the best,

Alun 8)


----------



## miles_hot (6 Jun 2010)

Jenx":2r3kiwuu said:


> Hi Miles ... how close are you to an airport ? ... Pauls was fine and easy for me last time.. if you're not too far from one, I'll be ok ( rent a car ).. maybe you could let me know when you get a minute !
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Alun 8)


Alun

Basically we're pretty equidistant from Bristol, Southampton and Heathrow - i.e. about 1-1.5h drive - not sure if that will be close enough??

Miles


----------



## Jenx (6 Jun 2010)

Close enough, Miles ! 
I'll stay 'in' if thats ok ! .. thats 'do-able' ! 

8) :lol:


----------



## stevebuk (6 Jun 2010)

Just to say i wont be attending unfortunately, too far.
Hope all goes well for you though.


----------



## Richard Findley (6 Jun 2010)

Hi all,

Just to say I'm still in, bringing along Malc (The Shark) and my demo gear as well as my range of Chestnut products and abrasives if any one is interested.

I look forward to meeting everyone on the day!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## The Shark (6 Jun 2010)

Hi Miles,
Yes, I will be attending, please.
Thank you for stepping in to the breach!

Malc


----------



## boysie39 (7 Jun 2010)

Miles, just like to wish you a very good day at your Bash.
It's not easy to step into an already established BIG DAY but I'm sure you will cope very well and the only noticable differance will be the venue.

Best Regards have a great day. Boysie


----------



## mark sanger (7 Jun 2010)

Hi 

as per the PM I am still in. 

Will bring a selection of work, tools, some wood for if I turn anything.


----------



## lurker (10 Jun 2010)

Hi Miles

Sorry its just a bit too far away although Jenx puts us to shame!

Thanks for setting this up though........and the invite


----------



## big soft moose (10 Jun 2010)

mark sanger":1q2br625 said:


> Hi
> 
> as per the PM I am still in.
> 
> Will bring a selection of work, tools, some wood for if I turn anything.



lol - i bet you are looking forward to demonstrating on a "propper" lathe :lol:


----------



## Oakbear (10 Jun 2010)

Still game if that's ok!?


----------



## miles_hot (15 Aug 2010)

any ideas on what you all want to see etc?


----------



## big soft moose (15 Aug 2010)

I want to see mark demonstrating on your perform lathe :lol: (actually i'm bidding on a jubilee on ebay for work so if i get it you ciould probably borrow it for YOLB)

btw Iv'e rejigged the holiday arrangements so I ought to be able to make YOLB , but i wont get there til lunch


----------



## The Shark (15 Aug 2010)

Hi Miles,

I am still very much at the apprentice stage in this woodturning malarky, so will be happy just to watch whatever is going on - whatever that is!!

Malc


----------



## miles_hot (16 Aug 2010)

big soft moose":2gefg23d said:


> I want to see mark demonstrating on your perform lathe :lol: (actually i'm bidding on a jubilee on ebay for work so if i get it you ciould probably borrow it for YOLB)
> 
> btw Iv'e rejigged the holiday arrangements so I ought to be able to make YOLB , but i wont get there til lunch



When would that aution end? 

Miles


----------



## big soft moose (16 Aug 2010)

its ended and i didnt get it - it went for £217 in the end , which is still a bargain - i'd set the snipe at £210  ahh well


----------



## big soft moose (16 Aug 2010)

joking aside I doubt the lathe will be a problem - people who demonstrate a lot often have light weight lathes that they use for shows etc so yours should be fine.


----------



## Richard Findley (16 Aug 2010)

Hi Miles,

I'll be bringing along all my kit, including my little demo lathe so I'm happy to demo anything that anyone wants to see. Requests anyone?? I think fruit has been mentioned but that won't take long :wink: 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## miles_hot (17 Aug 2010)

big soft moose":1zeai08h said:


> its ended and i didnt get it - it went for £217 in the end , which is still a bargain - i'd set the snipe at £210  ahh well


Goodness, isn't that often the way! 
I'll have to work out someway of sorting the lathe issue as whilst the sight of people attempting to demo on my Perform stuck up in the air will be amusing it might put a bit of a kink on the day 

Miles


----------



## big soft moose (17 Aug 2010)

miles_hot":3tqq7vyc said:


> big soft moose":3tqq7vyc said:
> 
> 
> > its ended and i didnt get it - it went for £217 in the end , which is still a bargain - i'd set the snipe at £210  ahh well
> ...



take the perform off the workbench and mount it on a workmate - simples (and if you havernt got a workmate let me know cos we have)


----------



## miles_hot (18 Aug 2010)

big soft moose":9fgqc1jl said:


> miles_hot":9fgqc1jl said:
> 
> 
> > big soft moose":9fgqc1jl said:
> ...



Good grief that's not something that I'd expect to work! The sight of Mark chasing his work around the garage would be something followed by the collapse of the workmate - surely?


----------



## miles_hot (18 Aug 2010)

Richard Findley":midzv60f said:


> Hi Miles,
> 
> I'll be bringing along all my kit, including my little demo lathe so I'm happy to demo anything that anyone wants to see. Requests anyone?? I think fruit has been mentioned but that won't take long :wink:
> 
> ...



Thanks Richard - fruit would be interesting; I think you also mentioned a skew masterclass as well?

Miles


----------



## Oakbear (18 Aug 2010)

Looking forward to the bash guys!

Skew techniques would be great.
I'm embarassed to admit it often stays in the tool rack due to my nerves using it!


----------



## Blister (18 Aug 2010)

Oakbear":ckzzu7z4 said:


> Looking forward to the bash guys!
> 
> Skew techniques would be great.
> I'm embarassed to admit it often stays in the tool rack due to my nerves using it!



You can get a DVD titled " The Taming of the Skew " from Turners Retreat 

The Taming of the Skew Ref: DVDSKEW
The mastering the skew chisel is one of the greatest challenges facing woodturners the world over.
In this DVD Mike explains, demonstrates, and demystifies every aspect of the skew. You will understand why the skew catches, and while this DVD does not promise to entirely eliminate catches from your repertoire, you will have far fewer after watching Mike's lesson.. 3 hours.
Price: £19.95
Including VAT at 17.5%


I have the dvd and recon its good value :wink:


----------



## big soft moose (18 Aug 2010)

miles_hot":1yan5iev said:


> big soft moose":1yan5iev said:
> 
> 
> > miles_hot":1yan5iev said:
> ...



so long as hes not turning something stupidly off centre it shouldnt vibrate that much - theres not that much difference between a workmate , and the pressed steel legs that these normally come with - in fact a workmate may be stronger.


----------



## Jonzjob (18 Aug 2010)

Miles, as far as the bash is concerned it's a shame that I don't still live where I did, in Stroud. I would have been there like a shot!

I have to admit though that I wouldn't swap Stroud for here now at any price!

Good luck both with the bash and the weather and I hope that you will have a beer or several for me   Devises best if poss, 6X!!!


----------



## miles_hot (18 Aug 2010)

Is anyone interested in seeing how a pen is made (assuming such a thing can be demonstrated from start to finish) and if so is anyone who's coming able to demo it? 

Miles


----------



## miles_hot (31 Aug 2010)

front page updated with the attendees, demos and stuff.

Still time to request activities (I have the buffing kit if anyone wants a go) or volunteer to bring something of interest etc 

PM's will be going out soon.

Miles


----------



## Bodrighy (31 Aug 2010)

I run a jet mini on a workmate at demos and it's solid as a rock. Better than you'd expect. Just make sure it is clamped on not just standing on it

pete


----------



## big soft moose (31 Aug 2010)

problem solved now as ive acquired a big lathe (denford viceroy) for work which i'll be lending to miles for the bash.


----------



## Oakbear (31 Aug 2010)

Buffing kit sounds like it'd be interesting Miles. Which one have you got as i'm thinking of aquiring one in the not too distant....


----------



## miles_hot (31 Aug 2010)

Oakbear":2usdw0fa said:


> Buffing kit sounds like it'd be interesting Miles. Which one have you got as i'm thinking of aquiring one in the not too distant....


I've got the Beal one as when I bought it the Chestnut did not have the bowl mops

I have not yet conditioned the bowl mops but I can by the demo if we want to have a play...

Miles


----------



## RATWOOD (2 Sep 2010)

I can do the flowers if you like


----------



## stevebuk (2 Sep 2010)

Oakbear":14a3bshv said:


> Buffing kit sounds like it'd be interesting Miles. Which one have you got as i'm thinking of aquiring one in the not too distant....



hi ryan
i have got the chestnut one if you want to have a go with it..


----------



## big soft moose (2 Sep 2010)

The viceroy is now in the car waiting to be delivered to miles this weekend- oddly its a 3 morse taper at the headstock and a 2 at the tailstock (me thinks that tailstock isnt the original one as its a slightly different colour to the rest)- both my lathe and miles' are 2 morse taper, so if any bashee has a 3 morse taper drive centre it would be most helpful if they could bring it along

The viceroy comes with a substantial chuck (a very tasty deal for £180 all in) and i'll be sorting out thread adaptors to 1/8tpi so we can use mine or miles' face plates etc (its currently 1.5/8tpi on the inboard, and 1.25 /9tpi on the outboard)


----------



## miles_hot (3 Sep 2010)

RATWOOD":15euij5f said:


> I can do the flowers if you like



That would be great (if you can bring a pink pen to produce some pink ones for my Daughter that would be great! ). I missed them last year so thanks for doing this.

Miles


----------



## miles_hot (3 Sep 2010)

stevebuk":14mc7533 said:


> Oakbear":14mc7533 said:
> 
> 
> > Buffing kit sounds like it'd be interesting Miles. Which one have you got as i'm thinking of aquiring one in the not too distant....
> ...



Maybe a comparison test? Not that I'm expert enough to offer much in the way of a view on the differences it has to be said 

Miles


----------



## miles_hot (3 Sep 2010)

big soft moose":1n30oorl said:


> The viceroy is now in the car waiting to be delivered to miles this weekend- oddly its a 3 morse taper at the headstock and a 2 at the tailstock (me thinks that tailstock isnt the original one as its a slightly different colour to the rest)- both my lathe and miles' are 2 morse taper, so if any bashee has a 3 morse taper drive centre it would be most helpful if they could bring it along
> 
> The viceroy comes with a substantial chuck (a very tasty deal for £180 all in) and i'll be sorting out thread adaptors to 1/8tpi so we can use mine or miles' face plates etc (its currently 1.5/8tpi on the inboard, and 1.25 /9tpi on the outboard)



Would the thread adaptors sit on the lathe so that we can use our chucks etc or do they adaptors sit in the chuck etc?

Miles


----------



## Oakbear (3 Sep 2010)

miles_hot":czwesdjv said:


> stevebuk":czwesdjv said:
> 
> 
> > Oakbear":czwesdjv said:
> ...



Thanks Steve. Are you coming now?
A comparison on the day would be cool! I don't think i've seen any direct comparison of the product, which is odd given these are the 'ready made' kits available for turners.

Chris - I'd love to see the famous flowers if you don't mind!


----------



## big soft moose (3 Sep 2010)

miles_hot":196re7my said:


> big soft moose":196re7my said:
> 
> 
> > The viceroy is now in the car waiting to be delivered to miles this weekend- oddly its a 3 morse taper at the headstock and a 2 at the tailstock (me thinks that tailstock isnt the original one as its a slightly different colour to the rest)- both my lathe and miles' are 2 morse taper, so if any bashee has a 3 morse taper drive centre it would be most helpful if they could bring it along
> ...



they screw onto the spindle so we can use our chucks, face plates and what have you - I'll have to see what toolpost have, but may not be able to get one for the outboard as its a non standard size .

its a bit of an oddity having different spindles inboard and outboard but apparently all the viceroy educators had them like that.


----------



## mikec (3 Sep 2010)

miles_hot":rgabe56r said:


> Is anyone interested in seeing how a pen is made (assuming such a thing can be demonstrated from start to finish) and if so is anyone who's coming able to demo it?
> 
> Miles



I can demo pen-making if anyone is interested. My kit is 1MT. Will any of the lathes attending handle that. If not I can bring my SIP mini and its portable stand.

Regards,

Mike C


----------



## big soft moose (3 Sep 2010)

mikec":3n6w35ye said:


> miles_hot":3n6w35ye said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone interested in seeing how a pen is made (assuming such a thing can be demonstrated from start to finish) and if so is anyone who's coming able to demo it?
> ...



I think someone said thery were bringing a mini already - but i cant remember who.


----------



## mikec (3 Sep 2010)

big soft moose":bn6n358w said:


> mikec":bn6n358w said:
> 
> 
> > miles_hot":bn6n358w said:
> ...



No problem, I'll stick it in the car and if its required it will be available.

Regards,

Mike C


----------



## miles_hot (3 Sep 2010)

mikec":ux23bto1 said:


> miles_hot":ux23bto1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone interested in seeing how a pen is made (assuming such a thing can be demonstrated from start to finish) and if so is anyone who's coming able to demo it?
> ...


Mike

Edited to say "thank you very much for the offer - it'll be good!". Doug and Oakbear have put their hands up on the Pen demo front (with some caveats around experience and being their first demos) so have a word with them - it'll be interesting if you each have different methods / techniques.

Non of the lathes in the Garage have a 1MT however I think it was Richard that was bringing a mini along but I guess the more lathes the merrier if it's no hassle.

Miles


----------



## Richard Findley (3 Sep 2010)

Hi Miles,

I'm bringing my Perform CCSL which is kind of mini, but has 2MT both ends.

Just as a reminder to everyone attending, I will be bringing along my range of Chestnut finishes and abrasives etc. If anyone wants anything in particular (such as a buffing kit for example :wink: ) just let me know and I'll get some ordered as they are not (yet) standard stock items.

Also, I've already offered to demo fruit and skew work, if there's anything else anyone is interested in seeing let me know!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Mike.C (3 Sep 2010)

miles_hot":177bfpka said:


> mikec":177bfpka said:
> 
> 
> > miles_hot":177bfpka said:
> ...



How can we have another Mike.C or is it just the full stop that make's the difference?

EDIT: I see from looking at the profile that it should be mikec 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Doug B (4 Sep 2010)

If Mike c &/or Ryan want to do the pen turning demo that would be fine with me 
I`m working away from home the next 2 weeks, so will not have much time to sort things out, so in one way it would be a blessing.

I have a chestnut buffing system which has seen some use, would anyone like me to bring it down?

Cheers.

Doug.


----------



## miles_hot (5 Sep 2010)

PM's sent - afraid rather generic however with two screaming kids around crafting individual messages was beyond me 

So much work to get the garage looking even halfway tidy! It's like having relatives come around; the only way to force a tidy up :shock: 

Looking forward to having you all here  

Miles


----------



## Oakbear (5 Sep 2010)

Doug, it'd be nice to see the chestnut system ta.
I don't mind doing the pens, but am aware that you probably know what you are doing better than I! (Will you be bringing a brickwork blank?!)


----------



## RATWOOD (5 Sep 2010)

Hi would i be able to use some one's lathe to do the flowers on please
I have 1" 8 and 3/4 16
thank you


----------



## Doug B (5 Sep 2010)

Oakbear":2rgr6sf0 said:


> Doug, it'd be nice to see the chestnut system ta.
> I don't mind doing the pens, but am aware that you probably know what you are doing better than I! (Will you be bringing a brickwork blank?!)




Made this up today







so will bring it along with the buffing system.


As to knowing what i`m doing, the good lady would disagree :lol: :lol:

looking forward to seeing everyone.

Cheers.


Doug.


----------



## miles_hot (5 Sep 2010)

RATWOOD":1st4wz0c said:


> Hi would i be able to use some one's lathe to do the flowers on please
> I have 1" 8 and 3/4 16
> thank you



There are enough lathes coming in the boot of cars for this not to be a problem I expect. 

I also have my Perform CCL and there is BSM's new beast which may have what you need...

Miles


----------



## Richard Findley (5 Sep 2010)

The 2 performs will both have 1" x 8tpi threads so no problem there!!

Richard


----------



## RATWOOD (5 Sep 2010)

Richard Findley":zxkdffoc said:


> The 2 performs will both have 1" x 8tpi threads so no problem there!!
> 
> Richard


thank you


----------



## big soft moose (6 Sep 2010)

Richard Findley":gkvqb05i said:


> The 2 performs will both have 1" x 8tpi threads so no problem there!!
> 
> Richard



i'm looking into getting 1x8tpi thread adaptors for the big beast as well, seems to make sense to have one common thread size throughout


----------



## dannykaye (10 Sep 2010)

Sadly I can no longer attend, it appears I am going to a wedding


----------



## miles_hot (11 Sep 2010)

dannykaye":3us77pzs said:


> Sadly I can no longer attend, it appears I am going to a wedding


Sorry to hear that - did Social Secretary drop that one on you at short notice? 
Miles


----------



## big soft moose (12 Sep 2010)

big soft moose":25h0q4bb said:


> Richard Findley":25h0q4bb said:
> 
> 
> > The 2 performs will both have 1" x 8tpi threads so no problem there!!
> ...



just to note that i struck out on the thread adaptors - so if anyone has chucks or faceplates that have either a 1.5 in by 8tpi thread or a 1.25ins by 9tpi thread please bring them along (we have one chuck that goes on the inboard 1.5x8tpi spindle but its three jaw rather than the preferable four)


----------



## NikNak (12 Sep 2010)

Miles.... PM sent




Nick


----------



## miles_hot (12 Sep 2010)

NikNak":1xtlu73r said:


> Miles.... PM sent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nick

PM sent - can you reply and you're on the list.

Miles


----------



## NikNak (12 Sep 2010)

miles_hot":3u77u5ji said:


> NikNak":3u77u5ji said:
> 
> 
> > Miles.... PM sent
> ...







Miles

Reply PM sent...... many thanks

I somehow feel i will be the most 'junior' (as in ability) attendee on the day..... so if any helps needed in the kitchen i'm quite good with a soapy cloth....  if you'd like to keep me out of the way.... :roll: 




Nick




oh.... is it too late/cheeky to ask if Richard (or anyone else) can do a demo of wood screw cutting possibly for box's...?


----------



## miles_hot (12 Sep 2010)

NikNak":6e63nwmn said:


> I somehow feel i will be the most 'junior' (as in ability) attendee on the day..... so if any helps needed in the kitchen i'm quite good with a soapy cloth....  if you'd like to keep me out of the way.... :roll:
> 
> Nick
> 
> oh.... is it too late/cheeky to ask if Richard (or anyone else) can do a demo of wood screw cutting possibly for box's...?



Well that's balls to start with - most junior should be in the front row (with me) lapping up the wisdom 

Miles


----------



## miles_hot (12 Sep 2010)

Due to my woeful output I haven't managed to turn any test pieces for the buffing - I had hoped to have a small stack or bowl shaped things so that people could try out the buffing systems which will be present on the day. I'd planned to have some sanded to 320 or so and some to a higher number.

Does anyone have some stuff lying around - I guess it could be roughed out bowls in the drying process or something?

Many thanks

Miles


----------



## cornucopia (14 Sep 2010)

well folks better late than never- i will now be attending this bash on saturday  

I have a 6" and 3" faceplate left over from my euro 2000 days i think it is 1 1/2 x 8tpi but cant remeber for sure-i can check the threads if there still needed?

miles: these bits you need for polishing pratice- do they need to be raw untreated wood or will bits that have had oil on them a few weeks ago do?


----------



## miles_hot (14 Sep 2010)

cornucopia":34r5bg0s said:


> well folks better late than never- i will now be attending this bash on saturday
> 
> I have a 6" and 3" faceplate left over from my euro 2000 days i think it is 1 1/2 x 8tpi but cant remeber for sure-i can check the threads if there still needed?
> 
> miles: these bits you need for polishing pratice- do they need to be raw untreated wood or will bits that have had oil on them a few weeks ago do?



The face plates would be most useful as they'll allow us to use BSM's new lathe for something other than spindle.

I had thoughts of using both naked wood and stuff that has some finish on (as I've been getting good shiny results with Hardwax and Buffing). Basically they're for people to play with and understand how buffing works without needing to worry about stuffing up a turned item). So all welcome really 

Miles


----------



## cornucopia (14 Sep 2010)

i've just checked the threads on my faceplates and there 1 1/4" by 6tpi so unfortunatley are of no use to the bash- sorry

miles i'm sue i can find a couple of bits to pratice buffing on


----------



## Happy amateur (14 Sep 2010)

I understood that the large poolewood threads were 1-1/2 6
My 1500 is

Fred


----------



## Richard Findley (14 Sep 2010)

I'll bring along my thread chasing tools, although someone needs to bring some Boxwood or similar as I'm a bit short at the moment.

I'm sure either me or George (now he's joining the party) can demo how it's done. Best as a hands on, to prove it's not as hard as it looks!!

See you all there!!

Richard


----------



## miles_hot (14 Sep 2010)

Richard Findley":3jkdpwja said:


> I'll bring along my thread chasing tools, although someone needs to bring some Boxwood or similar as I'm a bit short at the moment.
> 
> I'm sure either me or George (now he's joining the party) can demo how it's done. Best as a hands on, to prove it's not as hard as it looks!!
> 
> ...



I might have some boxwood sticks somewhere...there's a carrier bag of small branches around the place, maybe they're box? :? 

Miles


----------



## Doug B (14 Sep 2010)

I`ve some holly if that`s any good for thread chasing?


----------



## Richard Findley (14 Sep 2010)

Doug B":e9yqsboh said:


> I`ve some holly if that`s any good for thread chasing?



No idea mate, we'll soon find out though!!

Richard


----------



## Doug B (14 Sep 2010)

Richard Findley":1nt9m1bn said:


> Doug B":1nt9m1bn said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve some holly if that`s any good for thread chasing?
> ...




i best be bringing some then :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornucopia (15 Sep 2010)

Happy amateur":17akqxah said:


> I understood that the large poolewood threads were 1-1/2 6
> My 1500 is
> 
> Fred



i find measuring the female part of the thread more difficult than doing the male but it was defo 6tpi and i'm pretty sure it is 1 1/4" to the crown of the thread.

I had the 2000 and 3000 and i have found a couple of articles on online that also state they had 1 1/4" by 6tpi 

but whatever its width at 6tpi its definatley no use at the bash


----------



## cornucopia (15 Sep 2010)

Doug B":1i8pq016 said:


> I`ve some holly if that`s any good for thread chasing?



it can be very nice to chase Doug- i'll try to remember to bring some lignum aswell


----------



## Oakbear (15 Sep 2010)

I've got a 2 x 8" lignum cylinder you can practice on if you like. Last time i tried to turn it i came out in welts where it touched my skin. 
Not going near it again unless i'm wearing an NBC suit!

I'm bringing a few slimline kits, prepped blanks and my pen kit if people fancy trying their hand.

Anything else people are short of or want as i'm in my workshop today so can pick up bits and bobs?


----------



## NikNak (15 Sep 2010)

i'm feeling totally inadequate listening (reading) to all you guys..... :shock: i think i might have to send somebody in my place and pretend it's me.... :lol: 


Holly..?? Holly's good.... i'm looking to do a gent's pen set in a 'white' wood soon, so yes please some Holly as a demo....   


I'll bung a load of Kapur in the back ot the car...... i sort of remember BSM wanting some a while back. Afraid i dont have much else i can offer...  still being new to this spinny game. But i can bring lots of enthusiasm with me...



Nick


----------



## miles_hot (15 Sep 2010)

NikNak":oy7w76gd said:


> i'm feeling totally inadequate listening (reading) to all you guys..... :shock: i think i might have to send somebody in my place and pretend it's me.... :lol:
> 
> 
> Holly..?? Holly's good.... i'm looking to do a gent's pen set in a 'white' wood soon, so yes please some Holly as a demo....
> ...



That's rather how I felt on tje run up to tje.last one, that goes.away pretty quickly  that wood sounds interesting, note it takes a good polish too. Of you've made.a.bowl of it bring it.along to the buffing part of the day 
Looking forward to seeing you.
Miles


----------



## Richard Findley (15 Sep 2010)

Nick,

Enthusiasm is all you'll need for Saturday!! By the time we've finished with you you'll be a master!!!

See you Sat,

Richard


----------



## mikec (15 Sep 2010)

Hi Miles,

Are you sending out details of how to get to you on Saturday?

Yours in anticipation,

Mikec


----------



## miles_hot (16 Sep 2010)

Mike - PM sent. Sorry


----------



## RATWOOD (16 Sep 2010)

2 DAY S TO GO


----------



## miles_hot (16 Sep 2010)

RATWOOD":39xhtg6r said:


> 2 DAY S TO GO



Too right - very excited but also starting to sweat a little as due to work at the moment I'm only getting around an hour a night to sort the garage out etc so there's no way it's going to be as clean and tidy as last year's bash 

Very much looking forward to seeing you all there. 

Miles


----------



## miles_hot (16 Sep 2010)

I've bought an Axminster grinder so that we've got something other than the Tormek to play with but I forgot to buy a diamond stone dressing / truing thing. Can anyone bring theirs for the day?

Miles


----------



## cornucopia (17 Sep 2010)

no problem i'll add it to my list


----------



## Paul.J (17 Sep 2010)

Hope you all have a great day tomorrow.Don't forget the piccys


----------



## loz (17 Sep 2010)

Hope you guys have a great time.

pics pics pics !


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Sep 2010)

Enjoy, learn and share the pics Guys (and gals if there are any going)

Pete


----------



## The Shark (17 Sep 2010)

One more sleep!!!

I haven't been this excited since my stag night :roll:  

Malc


----------



## tekno.mage (17 Sep 2010)

Have a really good time tomorrow and I'm sorry I couldn't join you all.

Kym


----------



## cornucopia (17 Sep 2010)

I've packed:
a devil stone 
a piece of lignum
my thread chasing tools
a couple of scrap pieces to pratice buffing on
and a selection of my recent turnings

have i forgot anything ?


----------



## RATWOOD (17 Sep 2010)

I've packed


----------



## CHJ (17 Sep 2010)

Make sure at least one of you takes 6 or 8 spare hours, I'll guarantee there just ain't going to be enough time to do what you wanted to do, enjoy yourselves and stay safe.


----------



## Oakbear (17 Sep 2010)

CHJ":2jb0uga1 said:


> Make sure at least one of you takes 6 or 8 spare hours, I'll guarantee there just ain't going to be enough time to do what you wanted to do, enjoy yourselves and stay safe.



So one of the 3 has to go?

Well i'm sure we can compromise on safety a bit.....
 

Really looking forward to it guys! 8)


----------



## miles_hot (17 Sep 2010)

cornucopia":endgelbf said:


> I've packed:
> a devil stone
> a piece of lignum
> my thread chasing tools
> ...



All seems in order - see you tomorrow around 10:00

Miles


----------



## miles_hot (18 Sep 2010)

Today's the day, last minute tidy up underway 

Looking forward to seeing you all, thanks for all the nice messages yesterday.

Miles


----------



## RATWOOD (18 Sep 2010)

Up and rearing to go leaving at about 8


----------



## paulm (18 Sep 2010)

Hi guys, Liam should be picking me up on his way shortly and be with you around 10 ish.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## mikec (18 Sep 2010)

Leaving at 9.

Really looking forward to today


----------



## NikNak (18 Sep 2010)

Desperately trying to find something to bring with me.......  

I know...... a chair to sit on....  (up the front of course...)

setting off around 9ish and grabbing some petrol on the way.....



Nick


----------



## RATWOOD (18 Sep 2010)

Thank you Miles for a brilliant day. 
The food was fantastic!!!! 
The banter and chat was great all the best chris and sue


----------



## cornucopia (18 Sep 2010)

Thanks Miles for a great day


----------



## paulm (18 Sep 2010)

Great to meet everybody today and see some of the inspirational work up close and get the benefit of expert demo's and tuition from Mark and Richard, great stuff, much appreciated.

And many, many thanks to Miles and family for putting up with us and hosting the day, and for all the lovely food, I'm still feeling stuffed and may have to skip dinner ! :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## liamscanlan (18 Sep 2010)

I second (third? fourth?) sentiments already expressed. A very educational and inspirational day. I learnt much and met some fabulous people.

A special thanks to Miles and family for managing to be totally involved in the day and attentive and generous hosts as well. 

A really well organised event - sprinkled with generosity of spirit and some great technical and interactive demonstrations.

Thanks Miles and family - and all who attended!
Liam


----------



## mikec (18 Sep 2010)

Thanks Miles, great day, great company.

Thanks to all who attended.    
It was great to put faces to names and there was ample good food and good humour.

Mark showed us how he makes his hollow (forms?) items? with plenty of discussion about techniques and helpful comments from George.   
Chris (Ratwood) turned green hazel into flowers and Richard demonstrated spindle work and screw threading. 
Mark then took on Richards challenge to make a copy of a spindle item. Mark may not have had an exact copy but there was lots of artistic interpretation      and skillful use of an unorthodox spindle tool (180 grit I think it was!!)

Miles showed his Beall buffing system and a good time was had by all.

I came away having learned a lot and with some interesting samples to play with.

Roll on next years bash.


mikec


----------



## Steve Jones (18 Sep 2010)

Glad you all had a good day, where's the pictures :?: 

Steve


----------



## Oakbear (18 Sep 2010)

Thanks Miles (and of course your wife) for a great day. Your hospitality went above and beyond, and i don't think i've eaten that much cake in ages!

It as a pleasure to make so many new friends, and i've even learnt a thing or two!


----------



## mark sanger (18 Sep 2010)

Hi all
Great day, great laugh, lots of tips and techniques swapped. 

180 grit, isn't it a multi faceted turning tool, :lol: :lol: works pretty good though :lol: :lol: 

Miles 

Thank you for your hospitality and to your good lady for the wonderful food. The cakes were fab and your family great to meet. 

Hope to meet all again one day.


----------



## big soft moose (18 Sep 2010)

wot no pictures ?

sorry i didnt make it chaps - we were on the road back from cornwall today and although i intended to put in appearance for the afternoon the motorway was blocked and traffic on the 303 was hell so we didnt get back here til near 3pm


----------



## The Shark (18 Sep 2010)

Hi Miles,

Many thanks for organising today, I for one have had a brilliant time, met some great people, ate some great food, and learnt a great deal.

If I was at good at doing screw threads with the thread chasers as I was with the skew chisel, I reckon I'd have this woodturning malarky cracked :lol: 

And, as an added bonus, even with my map reading and Richard's driving, we still managed to get home safely!! Mind you, Doug must have been peddling like mad because we reckon he passed us on the M40 and we weren't hanging around :-$ 

Thanks to everyone involved today,

Proper Job!

Malc


----------



## mark sanger (18 Sep 2010)

Here are my pics of the day. 


Richard gave a great demo/explanation of the skew, spindle turning and thread cutting as well as copy turning which I managed to master quite quickly :lol: 

well my piece nearly looked the same, at about twenty paces in the fog. :lol:

I enjoyed the thread chasing and must now after as well as being shown by George take up the challenge.





























Here's George trying to tame the power of the mini lathe. 






George giving some instruction on the gouge.






That's all I got I am afraid, looking forward to the rest.


----------



## big soft moose (18 Sep 2010)

Nice - and good to see that the viceroy came in handy - so i was there in (metal) spirit if not in actual moose like person.


----------



## miles_hot (18 Sep 2010)

Thanks you one and all for a brilliant day. Whilst it was no small amount of effort (not least to clear the Garage) it was more than worth it. When I walked into the garage at the end it felt oddly empty. Wonderful banter, excellent demonstrations by Mark, Richard and Chris with George making excellent contributions and asides to Mark and Richard. Also lovely that Peter turned his first bowl (with some tuition from Mark and George).

Some pictures from the day:
Finally got it tidy enough to fit us all in, Mark turned up with some time to spare to install himself in the corner:




Mark showing how his hollow forms are produced including showing a very shear cut (with the bevel rubbing)


 

 

 


One of the nice things about these bashes are the incidental tips you pick up, like this: When you've made a friction drive to turn off the spigot on your hollow form, drill a hole in the bottom to take a sanding pad to enable a rapid sanding of the marks left when you pare off the nub left:



Richard (with some assistance from George) then explored thread turning; before and after the lunch break.


 

 


After Lunch Richard moved onto "the mysteries of the Skew"  with audience participation from myself, Nick, Ryan and Paul


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


All the time mark had obiously been interested and itching to have a go, after some basic tuition  :shock:  the extreemly good natured banter resulted in a challenge being accepted around copy turning a finail (i think the result was Mark 13 mins, Richard 6 mins with fidelity honours also going to Richard!).


 

 

 


meanwhile Chris had been showing how to turn his lovely hazel flowers with many of us having a go (my wife and daughter are enjoying the spoils of the day - thanks!).



Whilst all this had been going on Peter had been receiving some tuition from March and George (with George very kindly sharpening a new gouge in a repeat of his service to me last year!). This resulted in Peter producing his first bowl including buffing after everyone had left (last man standing honors go to Peter)


 

 

 

 


Mark, George and Nick brought along examples of their work which I added a few bowls to to make a mini gallery (sadly Nick's fantastic boxes are just off shot - sorry!):




All in all a fantastic day. Caroline says that I'm not allowed to host it next year but I can do the year after if we want 

Caroline also asked me to pass on her thanks, not only for all the lovely flowers, wine, victoria sandwich but also for the company, thanks and general good humor and camaraderie which was flowing. You all made it a brilliant day and I look forward to the next one! 

Many thanks

Miles
PS Also many thanks for all the lovely wood (including some fantastic burs which I will turn on the graduate when it is up and running)


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Sep 2010)

Sounds like a good one. I love living in Cornwall but miss the bashes. Perhaps sort something out down here one year though you'd al have to camp out if it happens

pete


----------



## miles_hot (18 Sep 2010)

CHJ":1v3pwlip said:


> Make sure at least one of you takes 6 or 8 spare hours, I'll guarantee there just ain't going to be enough time to do what you wanted to do, enjoy yourselves and stay safe.



You are so right - we didn't get to cover Pen turning (sorry MikeC and Ryan) nor fruit turning 

Too much audience participation and banter I think   

Miles


----------



## Jonzjob (18 Sep 2010)

I am so glad that all went well and the weather was kind too! I have followed the thread with interest and but for the distance would have been there and no! I can't see me hosting one here? A lovely thought, but!!

George, in Marks last photo just how much shavings did you finish up with in your drink? If none then that young man was just not trying hard enough!

Great day by the looks of it!


----------



## NikNak (18 Sep 2010)

I'd just like to offer my thanks as well to Miles & Caroline for hosting the day in such a brilliant (and a very) relaxed atmosphere, and to learn some new tips and techniques from "The Professionals..." at the same time. 


Did a bit of thread chasing....  more practice required, a bit of skewing, a bit of buffing/polishing..... and even managed to do a 'dead' flower or two with help from Richard (i promise i will do some more and post back here....).


But sadly not enough time to look at pens or fruit......  , just dont know where the time went......


Exchanged a few items that i brought with me i.e. Kapur & Balau wood, and a few bits of Sika tooling block, for some nice pieces of corian. Many thanks to Doug for the piece of Holly for me to have a play with too....


And some bargains to be had from the back of Richards van too. What more could you ask for.


Pleased....?? I should say so.....!! 


Thanks to all once again.




Nick


----------



## big soft moose (18 Sep 2010)

miles_hot":oo60q5n7 said:


> Caroline says that I'm not allowed to host it next year but I can do the year after if we want



If i'm still down this end next year I'll host ( I'm applying for a job ooop north so nothing's certain) if no one else with more space comes forward (i'm in a single car garage - tho i might be able to arrange to use the more spacious 'shop at work)


----------



## CHJ (18 Sep 2010)

Glad it all went well *Miles*, thanks for taking up the cudgels when Paul had to pull out.
Sorry I was unable to join the chatter but it sounds as though my waist line was saved somewhat.


----------



## Paul.J (18 Sep 2010)

Looks like you all had a great day with plenty going on  
Great piccys and looks to have been well organised Miles


----------



## gasmansteve (18 Sep 2010)

Glad you all had a good day,looks like it was as good as the one at Paul`s last year. Well done Miles and the others :lol: 
Steve


----------



## cornucopia (19 Sep 2010)

Jonzjob":3hmu3s1f said:


> George, in Marks last photo just how much shavings did you finish up with in your drink? If none then that young man was just not trying hard enough!



:lol: that young man (peter) was trying very hard- he was struggling to get used to a new bowl gouge and there was a very awkward knot causing trouble!! but my drink stayed shavings free
I’m pleased that you succeeded in getting it finished Peter


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Sep 2010)

I'm pleased to hear that it wasn't too much of a problem for young Peter. Knots can be a real pain!

Some great photos!


----------



## PeterSk (19 Sep 2010)

The only real deep tearout left on the piece is right on the line of the knot. There's a couple of other smaller bits on the inside face that I didn't quite get round to turning out, but I think I got the hang of turning over the knot pretty well, it was a solid one that went right through the blank, so it was an issue on both faces of the piece.


----------



## George Foweraker (19 Sep 2010)

It looks like you all had a very good day well done.

Regards George


----------



## RATWOOD (19 Sep 2010)

My photo










































me giving mark sanger a turning leason on turning flowers lol


----------



## Doug B (19 Sep 2010)

I`d like to add my thanks to Miles & Caroline, it was a very enjoyable, well organized day. Thanks. 

=D> =D> =D> 

It was also great to meet up with a few old friends & make a few more.


A few snaps in no particular order.

Mark starting his demo on a lidded form.






Richard showing how thread chasing should be done.






Chris making his lovely flowers.






Good hearted banter.












Richard demonstrates the correct use of the skew.






Which Mark was keen to learn, whilst in the background Peter was get some first class instruction from George on bowl turning. 






& finally the finial challenge thrown down to Mark by Richard, to copy the brown finial on the headstock.











The banter was thick & fast, but there was only ever going to be one winner :lol:

Once again, thanks Miles & Caroline.


Best wishes.


Doug.


----------



## Jenx (19 Sep 2010)

Brilliant .. sorry I misssed it this year.... as predicted, 'working' yesterday.  
Still, looks like it was a good 'un !
Weel done to everyone !
glad it went off well... I'll get the next one ! 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard Findley (19 Sep 2010)

Hi all,

I had a great day yesterday, a big thanks to Miles and Caroline for the organisation and the food, all excellent.

OMG! I pull some funny faces don't I!!!??? Some very un-flatering shots there, but they say the camera never lies!! Thanks to all that took photos. I did take my camera but it never made it out of the van!!

Nice to meet people and put faces to names. I really enjoy getting out of the workshop and talking to other turners. I'm glad every one had a good time too.

I hope I can make it to the next one!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## skeetoids (19 Sep 2010)

Hi Folks,

I've been watching this thread from the beginning and I'd just like to say a thank you to all who took photos and shared the day, at least on a virtual level.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------

